# Kenmore elite he5t steam Washer leak



## duperdavid (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, I have a kenmore elite he5t washer, and it's been leaking from the bottom (only leaks when washing) i'm not exactly sure when the leaking starts because i've litterally sat there for a good 10 minutes after the water filled and the cycle started and no leak until i guess you can say the end when i got there i just saw the leak, The inside of the washer was perfectly dry no water inside after the load was done, but where the bottom tray is you can see a stream of water came out, i have 2 pictures of my unit.








That metal tray you see is where the water seems to come out of and just drips inside my drawer that is attached to the machine









If anyone might know what can be causing this I would really appreciate it, also I have no error codes or anything.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

First guess would be the gasket. Know nothing about front loaders.

BG


----------



## duperdavid (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the response!, just out of curiosity the gasket would be located toward the bottom of the unit or in the upper region ?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am thinking the 2 big gray gaskets around the door and drum. Could have a small hole on the inter drum you can't see.

Maybe time to call a Sears repair person. I have had to call them twice over the years. They do OK.

BG


----------

